# Bird keeping job



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Thought this may be of interest to some of you. Feel free to pm me any questions about it.

Permanent Job Opportunities | Twycross Zoo | World Primate Centre

*Birds and Tropical Keeper*

Twycross Zoo - East Midland Zoological Society (TZEMS), the World Primate Centre, has over 1,000 animals and is the most comprehensive collection of primate species and subspecies in the western world. We have exciting plans for developing the Zoo further, continuing our work in conservation of endangered species and providing the very best environment that we can.
A position has become available for a Bird Keeper to work within our Birds and Tropical section, working with a variety of species including parrots, owls, flamingos, partridge, scarlet ibis and penguins. Part of the role involves working in our Tropical House, which includes the common marmoset, sloth, bats and sunbittern.
An animal related qualification is essential, along with hands on experience of working with birds.
The role is full time, including weekend duties on a rota system. Salary is paid monthly and we provide uniform, 31 days holiday and 5% employer's pension contribution.
If you are interested, please send your CV with a covering letter to [email protected]
Closing date: *Thursday 29th December 2011*


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Just realised i missed a line of reading haha.

Is the qualification needed deffinately, am i wasting my time to apply with no qualification but with hands on experience?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. They're recently changed the criteria from a specific qualifications to any but if you've got a wealth of hands on experience and good CV i cant see why they wouldn't consider you.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I have applied for the role.

I hope they consider me as its a Job that i would absolutely love!

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> Just realised i missed a line of reading haha.
> 
> Is the qualification needed deffinately, am i wasting my time to apply with no qualification but with hands on experience?


In my experience, your pretty much gauranteed to either hearnothing back at all, or get a letter saying sorry but no.

I've applied for loads of zoo jobs in the last 8 years, I have experience working with animals such as primates, large hoof stock, birds galore, reptiles, etc, but never got a chance to work in a zoo. Many zoo positions are filled internally.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I've applied for loads of zoo jobs in the last 8 years, I have experience working with animals such as primates, large hoof stock, birds galore, reptiles, etc, but never got a chance to work in a zoo. Many zoo positions are filled internally.


I can quintessentially say that this position will not be filled internally as there is currently no one to fill it. Dont give up Zoo-man, i was lucky as it only took me 3 years but it is achievable.


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

damn if only I had seen this before I committed myself to my current line of work...


----------

